# Happy New Year from Maisie & Bess



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Just taken a few pics as a little update. As you can see Bess is in need of a first trim now, at 7 months:-










One to show the size difference now:-










This is where Maisie waits from me when I am out:-










A very Happy New Year to everyone! 

Sue x


----------



## katycat (Sep 30, 2011)

Gorgeous dogs. Happy New Year !!!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Gorgeous!! i love Maisie as the little big sister!!

xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2011)

GREAT SUE love them both just gorgeous did you get my pab pics janice xxxx happy new year


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Sue they both look gorgeous and what lovely pictures. Can't believe how much Bess has grown. Happy New Year to all of you with love Mandy, Flo and Remy


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Happy New Year to Sue and her lovely girls ... wow Bess is so big next to Maisie .. lovely pics xxxx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Happy New Year Sue! Love the photos  Bess looks so much like Max, it's freaky! xx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Sarette said:


> Happy New Year Sue! Love the photos  Bess looks so much like Max, it's freaky! xx


Oh do post a pic of your lovely Max when you get a free moment.  x


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

I will! xx


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

absolutly beautiful..... seriously thinking about another one,for my little girl to play with. happy new year....xx


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

karen pearce said:


> absolutly beautiful..... seriously thinking about another one,for my little girl to play with. happy new year....xx


You must - I would recommend having two dogs unreservedly and I have loved every minute of having Flo and Remy together. Let's hope 2012 brings you a new addition


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Karen ... you better get on the waiting list  get in there quick


----------



## picsbylee (Dec 17, 2011)

Wow bess's coloring is the same as my puppy chloe's! I wonder if that's what she'll look like! Gorgeous!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

karen pearce said:


> absolutly beautiful..... seriously thinking about another one,for my little girl to play with. happy new year....xx


Oh I would really recommend a second pup Karen, they are such good company for each other and it's lovely watching them interacting!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Sue, is Maisie more confident since you got Bess? I remember her being quite quiet at the meet we both went too.


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Happy New Year Sue, Maisie and Bess!! Xx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

embee said:


> Sue, is Maisie more confident since you got Bess? I remember her being quite quiet at the meet we both went too.


She is still a timid dog but she definitely enjoys walks more. If we meet other dogs Bess will want to play with them but Maisie sticks with me ... but if it's just my two dogs, Maisie will chase Bess at some stage and they have a great run round together and really enjoy themselves ... I've never seen Maisie do that before! 

Do Flo and Remy play together lots?


----------

